# www and @



## Brian P

How do you say "www" in Russian when giving the address of a website?

Maybe 'ву ву ву'?


----------



## Crescent

No, not quite, Brian.  Actually, Russian goes a bit haywire here, and we just say it exactly as the English do  : дабл -ю, дабл - ю, дабл-ю, точка..etc.   

I'm sorry, but even writing these words make me giggle hysterically!!!


----------



## Thomas1

Crescent said:


> No, not quite, Brian.  Actually, Russian goes a bit haywire here, and we just say it exactly as the English do  : дабл -ю, дабл - ю, дабл-ю, точка..etc.
> 
> I'm sorry, but even writing these words make me giggle hysterically!!!


Perhaps, you use the anglicised version since there's no _w _in you alphabet (your use the Russian name for dot). 

Tom


----------



## Maroseika

Brian P said:


> How do you say "www" in Russian when giving the address of a website?
> 
> Maybe 'ву ву ву'?


Like Crescent has already explained, some people say дабл ю x 3, but since it's too long, usually we say вэ-вэ-вэ.
May I ask you how you say this www? double u in English or any other langauage is also far from an euphony.
By the way, nowadays one may omit this www in the internet address line, therefore I guess this question will become soon only "theoretical".


----------



## Brian P

Maroseika said:


> May I ask you how you say this www? double u in English or any other langauage is also far from an euphony.
> quote]
> 
> Simply "dablyu, dablyu, dablyu"


----------



## Maroseika

Brian P said:


> Maroseika said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask you how you say this www? double u in English or any other langauage is also far from an euphony.
> quote]
> 
> Simply "dablyu, dablyu, dablyu"
> 
> 
> 
> Hm.
> Well, we should get rid of this prefix ASAP, I guess.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Brian P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hm.
> Well, we should get rid of this prefix ASAP, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> *is all confused* Why do you think that, Maroseika?
Click to expand...


----------



## Thomas1

Crescent said:


> Maroseika said:
> 
> 
> 
> *is all confused* Why do you think that, Maroseika?
> 
> 
> 
> Because we don't need it anymore typing in a URL into the* Internet broser.
> 
> Tom
> 
> *I don't know if this holds true for all browsers but it definitely does for IE
Click to expand...


----------



## Maroseika

Thomas1 said:


> Crescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we don't need it anymore typing in a URL into the* Internet broser.
> 
> Tom
> 
> *I don't know if this holds true for all browsers but it definitely does for IE
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> That's why I always wonder why they repeat this ugly construction in the radio ads (in Russian).
Click to expand...


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Maroseika said:
> 
> 
> 
> *is all confused* Why do you think that, Maroseika?
> 
> 
> 
> Too burdensome and disharmonious.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Crescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too burdensome and disharmonious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh! I see now.  Thank you Tom and Maroseika. Well, I'm a female... I'm useless when it comes to technology and I don't understand anything about computers, either.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thomas1

Maroseika said:


> Exactly.
> That's why I always wonder why they repeat this ugly construction in the radio ads (in Russian).


Because (many) people don't know about it?  I think the _www_ became a sort of indicator of a URL.
They omit it in Polish media very often (as far as the oral version of an address is concerned), btw.


Tom


----------



## Etcetera

I usually say три дабл-ю. 
But I guess my habits aren't typical. For example, I say "at" and "dot" instead of собачка and точка.


----------



## Brian P

Etcetera said:


> I usually say три дабл-ю.
> But I guess my habits aren't typical. For example, I say "at" and "dot" instead of собачка and точка.


 
So you call @ 'собачка' - little dog.  Почему?


----------



## Etcetera

I don't know, honestly. 
I call it "at" because I don't understand why on earth should this symbol be called собачка (and I don't like dogs). 
The Polish call it кошечка, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Maroseika

Brian P said:


> So you call @ 'собачка' - little dog. Почему?


Isn't it evident? 
It looks like sitting dog with a very long tale.


----------



## Etcetera

Maroseika said:


> Isn't it evident?
> It looks like sitting dog with a very long tale.


It doesn't look so to me.


----------



## Maja

Well, in Serbian  (if Brian doesn't mind us discussing other Slavic languages other then Russian  ), we say "*duplo ve, duplo ve, duplo ve,  tačka*...". But people use some other possibilities as well.  

Off topic:



Etcetera said:


> ...and I don't like dogs...


Really? Why?


----------



## Brian P

Maroseika said:


> Isn't it evident?
> It looks like sitting dog with a very long tale.


 
Большое спасибо, Maroseika.  Позволь мне исправить 
две маленьких ошибок 
 
It looks like a sitting dog with a very long tail (не любишь ли ты наши английские омонимы!)


----------



## Etcetera

Brian P said:


> Большое спасибо, Maroseika.  Позволь мне исправить
> две маленьких ошибок
> 
> It looks like a sitting dog with a very long tail (не любишь ли ты наши английские омонимы!)


Would you mind my correcting you?
It should be две маленькие ошибки
and Не любишь ты наши английские омонимы! (because with ли the phrase becomes a question).


----------



## Brian P

Thanks, etcetera. My dog, Charlie, thanks you too, even though you don't like him!


----------



## Etcetera

There *are* some dogs I like.
You're always welcome, Brian.


----------



## Maroseika

Brian P said:


> Большое спасибо, Maroseika. Позволь мне исправить
> две маленькие ошибки
> 
> It looks like a sitting dog with a very long tail (не любишь ли ты наши английские омонимы!)


Thank you, Brian!
Actually, I like your omonims, but they do not reciprocate my love...


----------



## Etcetera

Maroseika said:


> Actually, I like your omonims...


It's omonyms, not omonims, Maroseika.


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> It doesn't look so to me.


The most popular Runet version explains that собачка originates from the ancient computer game, where all the heroes were pictured by use of different text signs. Particularly, one of them had a dog displayed like @.


----------



## Etcetera

A curious explanation.
Thank you.


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> It's omonyms, not omonims, Maroseika.


Thank you very much, Etc.
Actually, my Lingva states it to be homonym.


----------



## Etcetera

Maroseika said:


> Actually, my Lingva states it to be homonym.


Yes, indeed. Mea culpa.
I guess I've had too much Finnish recently.


----------



## Brian P

Etcetera said:


> It's omonyms, not omonims, Maroseika.


 
Maroseika and etcetera, Что вы делали бы без меня! Правильное слово это _homonym._


----------



## Etcetera

Brian P said:


> Правильное слово это _homonym._


You've forgotten about the dash before это.
Что бы мы делали друг без друга?


----------



## Brian P

Maroseika said:


> The most popular Runet version explains that собачка originates from the ancient computer game, where all the heroes were pictured by use of different text signs. Particularly, one of them had a dog displayed like @.


 
An _ancient_ computer game! For something to be ancient it needs to be about a thousand years old!


----------



## Etcetera

Dear friends, I'm afraid we've written quite a number of off-topic posts already, and Jana won't be happy!
So, if the initial question about the Russian pronunciation of "www" is answered (as it seems to be), let's stop here.


----------



## Crescent

Terribly sorry to interrupt your wonderful conversation, guys, but after reading what Maroseika and Etcetera said about the @ looking like a little dog - I must say that (even though I quite like dogs  especially golden retreivers) I quite agree with Etcetera: I also find it impossibly difficult to discern how on earth this little @ looks like a dog.. ...
A dog sitting down, even, whose tail is about twice as long as the poor animal itself, and somehow manages to wrap 1 and a half times around the cirumference of the dog.. 

You know what, Etcetera, since Brian and Maroseika can both see it, and we can't: maybe it's a guy thing, to which girls are unable to adapt?


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Terribly sorry to interrupt your wonderful conversation, guys, but after reading what Maroseika and Etcetera said about the @ looking like a little dog - I must say that (even though I quite like dogs  especially golden retreivers) I quite agree with Etcetera: I also find it impossibly difficult to discern how on earth this little @ looks like a dog..


Than what's about other names for this sign: 
Bulgarian: - apish a
German: Klammeraffe (passenger on the bike < ape with tenacious tail)
Dutch: ape tail
Finnish: cat tail
French: snail
Hungary: small worm
Norwegian: kannelbolle - spyral cinnamon ban. 
Hebrew: strudel
Polish - mapva (ape)


----------



## Maroseika

Brian P said:


> An _ancient_ computer game! For something to be ancient it needs to be about a thousand years old!


It depends...
Prehistoric epoch of punchcard.
PC antiquity (games with barking @s)
the Middle Age
Windows.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Than what's about other names for this sign:
> Bulgarian: - apish a
> German: Klammeraffe (passenger on the bike < ape with tenacious tail)
> Dutch: ape tail
> Finnish: cat tail
> French: snail
> Hungary: small worm
> Norwegian: kannelbolle - spyral cinnamon ban.
> Hebrew: strudel
> Polish - mapva (ape)



Wow, that's impressive that you know all this, Maroseika! 
Well, I have to say that I'm sorry, but the only ones who are vaguely close are the French - I mean it is so clearly a snail (so much more than a dog, or an ape..  ).  The only thing that it may also vaguely resemble is a shell, but I guess I'm the first to think of that, huh?


----------



## Jana337

We've had threads about @ in Other Languages - please look them up instead of making lists here. 

Jana


----------



## Maroseika

Jana337 said:


> We've had threads about @ in Other Languages - please look them up instead of making lists here.
> 
> Jana


All right, sorry. 
I just wanted to show that Russian name of @ is not an exception and other names are also usually a bit too "figurative".
By the way, other Russian names were krakozyabra, frog and ban (плюшка) but eventually a dog has won.
Good portion of fantasy might help in the case of ban and frog, but with krakozyabra it doesn't help.


----------



## Brian P

Jana337 said:


> We've had threads about @ in Other Languages - please look them up instead of making lists here.
> 
> Jana


 
I did a search on this site for @ but found nothing - pranic!


----------



## Etcetera

Maroseika said:


> Good portion of fantasy might help in the case of ban and frog, but with krakozyabra it doesn't help.


But why do you think so?
I like the word кракозябра. It's definitely a very good name for such a mysterious symbol as @.


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> But why do you think so?
> I like the word кракозябра. It's definitely a very good name for such a mysterious symbol as @.


The only difference is that everybody has seen bans or frogs and even tasted them maybe, but everybody imagines krakozyabra individually and I myself have no idea what taste it has.
That's why nowdays this technical term is applied to the senseless set of signs one sees when it's something wrong with the coding in his PC.


----------



## Thomas1

Do you use @ when writing an sms in Russian as well?
As in:
cU@de uni

In Polish we sometimes use it in such contexts. If so how would you pronounce it then?

Thank you in advance,
Thomas




Etcetera said:


> I don't know, honestly.
> I call it "at" because I don't understand why on earth should this symbol be called собачка (and I don't like dogs).
> The Polish call it кошечка, if I'm not mistaken.


 


Maroseika said:


> [...]
> Polish - mapva (ape)


In Polish it is małpa (an ape/a monkey).


----------



## Brian P

Maroseika said:


> ban (плюшка)quote]
> 
> "Bun", Maroseika, not "ban".  By the way, did you know that "buns" is also a colloquial term for "buttocks" - "ягодицы"?


----------



## Maroseika

Brian P said:


> Maroseika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ban (плюшка)quote]
> 
> "Bun", Maroseika, not "ban". By the way, did you know that "buns" is also a colloquial term for "buttocks" - "ягодицы"?
> 
> 
> 
> No, never.
> But now I know where from Russian "булочки" of the same sense are.
> 
> Thank you, Brian. I guess I made this mistake because russian verb derivating from "to ban" is забанить (and not забэнить), it means "to expel smb from the internet forum".
Click to expand...


----------



## Brian P

Thomas1 said:


> Perhaps, you use the anglicised version since there's no _w _in you alphabet (your use the Russian name for dot).
> 
> Tom


 
Witaj Tomie! 

Take a look at my thread on "junk food" in this forum and tell me what you call it po-polsku.


----------



## Anatoli

Thomas1 said:


> Do you use @ when writing an sms in Russian as well?
> As in:
> cU@de uni
> 
> In Polish we sometimes use it in such contexts. If so how would you pronounce it then?
> ...


I have never heard/seen it.

I also hate when the Russian word for @ because this can be an abuse if you call someone like that. Even more often I heard *собака* rather than *собачка* but I had trouble with calling it "at" (эт). Quite recently I tried to use this term on the phone when booking air tickets in Moscow and the person didn't understand me until I said "собака".

I heard one person saying "коммерческое эт" (commercial at) when referring to computer symbol @.

For www - I also hear "triple double u" sometimes or "*тройное дабл-ю*" or "*тройное дубль-ве*". Дубль-ве ("double-ve" read in French way: dooble vay, this is the French/Latin name of the letter) is used be people with less exposure to English, e.g. if they learned some other foreign language at school, especially French.


----------



## niko

Maroseika said:


> Than what's about other names for this sign:
> French: snail



snail ? We actually do call it "_at_" or "_arobase_".
Snail... what a strange idea 
Maybe it's because of this : ...@ö or maybe because of our reputation of snails eaters ?


----------



## Maroseika

niko said:


> snail ? We actually do call it "_at_" or "_arobase_".
> Snail... what a strange idea
> Maybe it's because of this : ...@ö or maybe because of our reputation of snails eaters ?


Thank you for correction.
I've got it from the internet, therefore this data reliability is not too high.
Arobase obvoisely originates from arroba<arrobaz(Sp. quart jug)<RB (semitic root meaning 4). 
Anyway, @ doesn't resemble a jug rather than a dog.
But all this is an absolute off-top...


----------



## Etcetera

Thomas1 said:


> Do you use @ when writing an sms in Russian as well?
> As in:
> cU@de uni
> 
> In Polish we sometimes use it in such contexts. If so how would you pronounce it then?


No, I've never seen such use of @.
But we (I mean my friends and myself) prefer to write our sms using standard language - Russian or English, it's all the same to us.


----------



## _Vert_

Brian P said:


> So you call @ 'собачка' - little dog. Почему?


 
Brian, we never use the diminutive form "собачка" for @. It's always "собака" - a "dog", not a "little dog".


----------



## Maroseika

_Vert_ said:


> Brian, we never use the diminutive form "собачка" for @. It's always "собака" - a "dog", not a "little dog".


Objection, Your Honour!
I personally used to hear собачка many times by phone, and you know what I've noticed? Usually the one pronouncing it is a middle-age woman.
My guess is it may seem rather rude to them addressing with such a word like собака to a stranger by phone. Obviousely they are trying to soften this rudeness by the diminutive.


----------



## _Vert_

Maroseika said:


> Objection, Your Honour!
> I personally used to hear собачка many times by phone, and you know what I've noticed? Usually the one pronouncing it is a middle-age woman.
> My guess is it may seem rather rude to them addressing with such a word like собака to a stranger by phone. Obviousely they are trying to soften this rudeness by the diminutive.


 
I suppose that somebody calls @ like "sobachka". But:

1. My friends who are 20-23 call it only 'sobaka',
2. I've never heard 'sobachka' in mass media, (or maybe I seldom watch tv )


----------



## mcibor

Thomas1 said:


> Crescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we don't need it anymore typing in a URL into the* Internet broser.
> Tom
> *I don't know if this holds true for all browsers but it definitely does for IE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technical note:
> It doesn't depend on the browser, but on the server and dns. Some servers have xxx (especially USA government ones) or www2 (eg. hp).
> However wordreference.com won't work as www.wordreference.com will.
> Some browsers, if the server is unavailable, will try to put www. in the begining and .com at the end
> End of technical note.
> 
> 
> 
> Etcetera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Polish call it кошечка, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You meant кошечка as cat?
> We use only @ - _małpa_ (maupa - ape/monkey)
> and we pronounce
> www as _vu vu vu
> _usually we don't say dot, just make a speach pause, but when we have to we say _kropka_ - dot
> 
> It's strange for me that Russian pronounce www exactly as English do, that it didn't become rusicized. The same applies to Italian _mouse, file_ for me it's quite astonishing, because in Poland most words were polonized
> The pronounciation changed computer /kompiuter/ = komputer, or the word (mouse) was translated to myszka (small mouse), or the spelling was changed business = biznes.
> It's very unclear for people learning that language, as they then don't know how to read that word.
> 
> What do you think? That words should be left as original, or changed to that language?
Click to expand...


----------



## Maroseika

mcibor said:


> It's strange for me that Russian pronounce www exactly as English do, that it didn't become rusicized.


Nothing strange, taking into account that, unlike Polish, we don't have anything like *w *in Russian (which may lead to the problems like Вильям/Уильям).


mcibor said:


> What do you think? That words should be left as original, or changed to that language?


No matter what do we think. Fortunately decision is not up to the powers, but up to His Majesty Usage.


----------



## Etcetera

mcibor said:


> It's strange for me that Russian pronounce www exactly as English do, that it didn't become rusicized. The same applies to Italian _mouse, file_ for me it's quite astonishing, because in Poland most words were polonized
> [...]
> What do you think? That words should be left as original, or changed to that language?


The point is that the vast majority of Internet users in Russia know at least some English, and they certainly know the English alphabeth; so the English pronunciation of "www" is quite natural for Russian Internet users.


----------



## Anatoli

Who said "mouse" wasn't russified? We call it "мышь" or "мышка" - mouse, the latter is diminutive and more common.



> 2. I've never heard 'sobachka' in mass media, (or maybe I seldom watch tv )


I wonder too, what the TV anchors would use for @ in Russia?

The names of Roman letters are not standardised in Russian, as I said before - it's not only "double u" for W but also "дубль Вэ" "double Ve - dooble vay". BMW is normally pronounced as Бэ - эМ- *В*э, following the German pronunciation and letters of the alphabet!


----------



## Maroseika

Anatoli said:


> Who said "mouse" wasn't russified? We call it "мышь" or "мышка" - mouse, the latter is diminutive and more common.


Mcibor meant here Italian, not Russian.


Anatoli said:


> The names of Roman letters are not standardised in Russian, as I said before - it's not only "double u" for W but also "дубль Вэ" "double Ve - dooble vay". BMW is normally pronounced as Бэ - эМ- *В*э, following the German pronunciation and letters of the alphabet!


I'd rather say - following German pronunciation of this trademark.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Thomas1 said:


> Crescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we don't need it anymore typing in a URL into the* Internet broser.
> 
> Tom
> 
> *I don't know if this holds true for all browsers but it definitely does for IE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true the www bit can NOT be always ommited. Most server admins however use both _www . server . com_ and _server . com_ names to point to the same location. Anyway this is slightly off topic.
> 
> Apart from dablju dablju dablju you can also hear a shortened version of dab dab dab in English sometimes.
> 
> Another note off topic:
> Czechs say vé vé vé (because saying dvojité vé dvojité vé dvojité vé would kill everone). The at (@) sign is called zavináč (named after a pickled fish which is stored in a form that resembles this character)
Click to expand...


----------



## Maroseika

K.u.r.t said:


> The at (@) sign is called  (named after a pickled fish which is stored in a form that resembles this character)


But what exactly means zavináč? My Czech dictionary says this (рольмопс in Russian) is just any herring or sprat filet convoluted in the form of a roll.
But my German dictionary (Russian word is from German Rollmops) says this is double-ringe convoluted pickled herring filet with the slices of onion and cucumber (to say nothing about Rollmops itself - bent dog?).
So, what does mean zavináč: any pickled fish in the tin, or some special kind of it, or special dish made of this fish (like in German)?


----------



## K.u.r.t

As far as I know it is a fish fillet in a form of a roll pickled with slices of onions. The ones I have seen and eaten were always the same type of fish but the word itself really only describes the shape and I cannot rule out that the type of fish used might vary across regions... although as I said the ones I have seen werealways the same kind of fish


----------

